# Shimano hb rm50 hub bearing covers



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

Anybody have some number 8's as in the picture below suitable for a Shimano Exage hb rm50 front hubs or any idea where i can get some from please


----------



## User6179 (2 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody have some number 8's as in the picture below suitable for a Shimano Exage hb rm50 front hubs or any idea where i can get some from please
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146296



Does it not have a code ?, when I need something like that I just google Shimano plus code .
SJS might have it
Edit - think this it https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/hub-spares/shimano-duraace-wh7850sl-front-seal-ring-y4ef27000/


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

Eddy said:


> Does it not have a code ?, when I need something like that I just google Shimano plus code .
> SJS might have it
> Edit - think this it https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/hub-spares/shimano-duraace-wh7850sl-front-seal-ring-y4ef27000/



no there are no stampings on it other than shimano and that does look close


----------



## User6179 (2 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> no there are no stampings on it other than shimano and that does look close



There you go , shows the code on this , same one !


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

Eddy said:


> There you go , shows the code on this , same one !



Yes but the picture I posted wasn't an exploded diagram of the right hub so not so sure know


----------



## User6179 (2 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Yes but the picture I posted wasn't an exploded diagram of the right hub so not so sure know



You could try ebay for an old hub and just use the seals out it .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

Eddy said:


> You could try ebay for an old hub and just use the seals out it .



going to message sjs and see what they say as the seals tend to go out of shape once they have been removed once or twice


----------



## davidphilips (2 Oct 2016)

i have a pair of exage mtb hubs if any use to you as far as i know they are 36 spoke, not new and have been sitting for years, you would be welcome to them. 
if interested i will find them and post picture and if ok send them.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> i have a pair of exage mtb hubs if any use to you as far as i know they are 36 spoke, not new and have been sitting for years, you would be welcome to them.
> if interested i will find them and post picture and if ok send them.



thanks @davidphilips i only need the covers really but pics please


----------



## davidphilips (2 Oct 2016)

they are yours if you want them, or let me know if you only want me to send one or strip them to only send internal bits etc, ttfn.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> they are yours if you want them, or let me know if you only want me to send one or strip them to only send internal bits etc, ttfn.



only really need the internals and that will cut down on postage


----------



## davidphilips (3 Oct 2016)

no problem just send address and i will post, may be better to use pm with address,ttfn.


----------

